# NYSC Membership price



## Maximum (Jan 16, 2002)

Their is a NEW NYSC going into the Palisades Mall in Nyack NY that is suppost to be very nice, also very large 3000 sq ft, they want $149 upfront membership fee and 69 bucks a month how does that sound, all new equipment


----------



## greekgod718 (Jan 16, 2002)

DEPENDS ON WHAT YOUR BUDGET IS LIKE......  I SAY GO FOR IT AS FOR ME I AM LUCKY I CAN AFFORD $100 BUCKS A YEAR....


----------



## KANE_VICIOUS (Jan 17, 2002)

golds is much cheaper i pay only $100 for 3 whole months


----------



## Maximum (Jan 17, 2002)

HHMMMMMM, GOLDS

"Thinking to oneself out loud like on soaps"

NYSC 5 minute leasure drive

Golds in paramus, 30 minute excitment pack high speed driving

NYSC: pros less miles on leased vehicle

Golds: cons disconnecting the speedo, not knowing correct speed never cared to begin with

I think I'll check out Golds


----------



## nastybull (Mar 3, 2002)

paying up for a name look around for better prices


----------



## Maximum (Mar 3, 2002)

They dropped the price to 99 dollars to join and 69 a month and a second member of the family is half price of the first member.

nastybull
if all you ever think about is paying for a name your just holding yourself back in life, your gonna miss out


----------



## Hawkens (Mar 16, 2002)

I remember when first starting out in my Iron Addiction paying $16 a month for a place to pump iron.  

Now 17 years these Great Iron Dungeons have gone away and I pay $80 a month to a club that has a very small Free Weight area.

Hawkens


----------

